

RubyOnRails significantly under-performs frameworks in common concurrency...why? - strvmarv
http://www.techempower.com/benchmarks/#section=data-r8&hw=i7&test=query

======
izietto
I don't trust those benchmarks: what configuration are they using? rails in
development or production mode? behind web server or pure application server?
if yes, socket or port? which database? socket or port? which drivers? there
are too many combinations in my opinion to trust a single benchmark

~~~
strvmarv
You can hit the Github repo and investigate the source -->
[https://github.com/TechEmpower/FrameworkBenchmarks/tree/mast...](https://github.com/TechEmpower/FrameworkBenchmarks/tree/master/rails)

